# Thumbs Down to C-Tug Service



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I have decided to delete this post due to the fact it was turning sour.

Hope to see you all on the water and smiles on all our faces.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I feel for you zone. I've done a few things relating to business management and worked in retail before and if i've learnt one thing it's that customer service is everything. Employees are paid to serve the customers, there is no excuse to to be rude or unhelpful. Let us know how it unfolds.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

holey good on u! and stick to your guns! i can't belive the lack of service for a 200 dollar trolley! i can't stand smart a$$es like that!


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Is the 'overseas' refered to the US? If so, it doesn't surprise me. Without sounding anti-yankie, these places are very helpful and willing to help you with enquiries, but my experience lately has been that once something goes wrong, their attitude changes considerably and it all becomes your fault. Maybe I've just been unlucky. Its a shame, with the $AU so strong it would be nice to take advantage of it a bit more.

A lot can be said for buying locally, at least you can walk into the shop and kick up a fuss in front of other customers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

This is a NZ product and the email exchange was between myself and a Kiwi.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Why didn't you just go back to whoever you bought the C-Tug from and ask them to give you a new valve cap?

The local retailer should surely be able to sort either of these problems out for you.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I reckon what might have put him off zone was when you asked for a free t shirt because of a 1/2 a cent cap, that would have peeved me. 
Am i right in assuming we are talking about a vavle cap for a inflatable tire or is it something more important, if it is that then the tyre should work fine without it. my cars have done so for years :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> I reckon what might have put him off zone was when you asked for a free t shirt because of a 1/2 a cent cap, that would have peeved me.
> Am i right in assuming we are talking about a vavle cap for a inflatable tire or is it something more important,


Me too!
You could have sourced a whole carton of valve caps with the time you have spent chasing one that hasn't yet arrived!
The customer is always right but not always reasonable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

> Why didn't you just go back to whoever you bought the C-Tug from and ask them to give you a new valve cap?
> The local retailer should surely be able to sort either of these problems out for you.


Hi Billybob, I have since done that (with regards to the stand(Not the cap that people seemed so focussed on  )) however, it all started with an innocent email informing them about the cap and a couple of days later the stand broke. I thought it would be easy to simply contact them directly via email about the broken stand and foolishly thought they would care. I'll take the broken stand back to the place where I bought it from which they could have suggested in the first place. I thought I could just sit here and send an email and fix the problem. I guess the internet isn't so great after all.



> Am i right in assuming we are talking about a vavle cap for a inflatable tire or is it something more important,


The main item I am concerned about is the broken stand. That's a bit more important than a valve cap.



> if it is that then the tyre should work fine without it. my cars have done so for years


Do you drive your cars tyres into salt water? I don't know what effects if any having a capless valve submerged in salt water will have or having them clog with sand over time. I'd rather not risk it and have them covered, plus the fact I'm a perfectionist and like every just so. 8)



> I reckon what might have put him off zone was when you asked for a free t shirt


I never said anything about asking for a free t-shirt. I asked if they had any. I didn't ask for a free one.



> You could have sourced a whole carton of valve caps with the time you have spent chasing one that hasn't yet arrived!


I don't want a whole carton of valve caps. I am very reasonable. I also think it is very reasonable and easy to just pop one in an envelope, slap a normal stamp on it and post it and forget about it.(That's what I would have done) No trouble whatsoever and proabably all from the comfort of their air conditioned office of their factory or whatever they have. No hassles, no dramas and like I said, just a small item with a small sollution and like I said I don't really give a shite about the cap. If you read it properly I was merely informing them about it, and don't forget he offered to post one. Why would I say no to that!? Hmmmm let me think about for a moment, oh no don't worry about simply popping one in an envelope and post it allowing me to just stroll out to the letter box and get it, instead what I'll do is I'll load the C-Tug and go for a drive and find a vavle cap that fits. Sounds logical to me, especially when it is something I wasn't overly concerned about in the first place. What I was concerned about was his attitude.

That's the trouble these days, people don't think logically about anything.

I work for myself and deal directly with the public. If I have an unhappy customer I'll do whatever I can as quickly as possible to make them happy so I can move on to the next job without having to deal with a continuous flow of phone calls caused by ignoring them and hoping they will go away.

I don't want to start a forum argument or anything here, I just want to share my experience. For the record, I have sourced my own valve cap but haven't done anything about the broken bracket yet as the place where I purchased it from is a fair drive for me.

And also for the record, I don't care how good a product is and if they are the only place in town that sells a particular item, if they have an attitude problem or are rude, I won't go back and I will tell other people what happened. I am not saying C-Tug is a bad product or anything I'm just telling what happened.

You attract more bees with honey than Lemon. Flies too actually hehe :lol:

Case Closed.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Zone, is it legal to post private emails in public forums?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

> Hi Zone, is it legal to post private emails in public forums?


Dunno, is it??

I don't have a problem with my half of the email. 

I didn't see any disclaimer or warning in the email about it not being able to be re-transmitted or shared or anything.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Not sure I think someone on Ausfish got in a bit of bother over posting emails from someone else without permission. Check with the mods they may know


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

gee what a PC world we live in...you can't say what you mean....and you can't mean what you say.....

i can't see how it is IMMORAL to post emails.......anyway...hows the fishing?????????


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm with zone.

The principal of poor customer service is what irks me. Absolutely no excuse for it. I'll pay more for stuff if it means I get better customer service, but if I get bad service, I make it my mission to make their life as unpleasant as possible until my problems are fixed. Judging by some of the dealers who have posted on this thread, they'd wanna hope I never buy anything from them :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Unfortunatley the problem is that many people are hardly trained for customer service - and like most people if someone has a problem or an issue in this case with a product then they naturally see it as a point of confrontation as opposed to the possibilty of strengthening a customers brand loyalty by putting in those extra yards to help the customer.

Lets look at it this way say you buy product A - and product B . A remains problem free for its duration . B has a slight problem - you call them up and explain - they go out of their way to fix up the problem quickly and simply.

Who in your terms do think wins in terms of loyalty to a brand - probably brand B although A could be the better product. This is down to the fact that we all know that shit happens and things break down - so we are prepared for that - what we want to know is that the Brand that has a problem knows how to fix thing up with as little hasell as possible.

Anyhow those are my thoughts........


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

koich said:


> I'm with zone.
> 
> The principal of poor customer service is what irks me. Absolutely no excuse for it. I'll pay more for stuff if it means I get better customer service, but if I get bad service, I make it my mission to make their life as unpleasant as possible until my problems are fixed. Judging by some of the dealers who have posted on this thread, they'd wanna hope I never buy anything from them :lol:


you are right....some customers are just not worth it..... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I can see where Zone is coming from here. Tone isn't always easily identified in text, but in this case it was. They could have been more pleasant in response, but instead they got all shirty - bad biz, 101. That said, you did kind of cast the first stone by mentioning that you could and might tell all in public forums. It just doesn't seem like such a big issue because yep, you could have resolved this quicker and faster close to home. The pen certainly is mightier than the sword, but threatening to use it will get peoples backs up. In my experience, you're better off staying in the good books with any dealer you may use again because when the day comes you really need them, they'll remember you one way or the other.. If it's a bad memory, expect a bad response.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I will buy you a new valve cap if it ends this ridiculous thread, hell i will get two so they match.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Zone said:


> After assembling my C-Tug I discovered that a valve cap was missing. I thought I'd let *them* know about this to help them with quality control. I know this is a minor but it blew right out as you are about to see.


Who is *them*? I am assuming you bought the item in Australia but contacted the NZ manufacturer to have them post a replacement valve cap and perhaps toss in a shirt for your inconvenience?? (I know you didn't ask that but anyone would interpret the question that way)
No wonder they were a bit miffed! Your first point of call should be where you bought the item. I'll bet my bottom dollar that the retailer would have flipped you a valve cap in an instant. Minor oversights are unavoidable and not worth making a scene about. This isn't about customer service. Its almost a prank. The C-Tug office must be cracking up wondering if this guy ringing about his valve cap is for real.

I wasn't going to comment again but I get so p*ssed about the triviality of some of these threads that flog retailers and manufacturers.

If you want to make a warranty claim on the broken bit read the warranty conditions. You will probably be required to return the broken part to the point of purchase. They are unlikely to just send you a new bit based on one line in an e-mail. Give them a fair go.

Koich... you are right...I do!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

> I've had no reason to engage the company direct though. Ok.. now that's out of the way..


The thing is, it was a completely innocent thing. They have their website address plastered in big letters on the side of the box so the first thing I did was go to it and check it out. I mean, that's what it is there for. On their website there is also a link to contact them. I guess if they didn't want people contacting them they wouldn't have an email contact. It was too easy at the time to just slip them a quick email to let them know a part was missing. As small and insignificant as it is, it was a part missing all the same. (at the time)
When it came to the stand I didn't think about contacting the retailer at the time because I had just opened an email from them anyway and it was again too easy to mention that also.
My Mistake Oops :?



> I can see where Zone is coming from here. Tone isn't always easily identified in text, but in this case it was. They could have been more pleasant in response, but instead they got all shirty - bad biz,


You hit the nail on the head. That's the problem with Forums, email and sms on phones, tone cannot always be detected. I think that is why sometimes people get their hackles up on Forums like this. Sometimes it is hard to read between the lines. I myself have always preferred face to face, or phone a person direct on the telephone. That's why I refuse to ever engage in texting back and forth on mobile phones to people having a so called conversation.



> That said, you did kind of cast the first stone by mentioning that you could and might tell all in public forums.


I wouldn't exactly say that was casting the first stone. Did you read the email in full? Sometimes that is the only way to get people off their a$$ and moving.



> I will buy you a new valve cap if it ends this ridiculous thread, hell i will get two so they match.


This is not about a valve cap. Far from it.



> I am assuming you bought the item in Australia but contacted the NZ manufacturer to have them post a replacement valve cap and perhaps toss in a shirt for your inconvenience?? (I know you didn't ask that but anyone would interpret the question that way)


People can interpret things many ways. Assumptions are the mother of all F#C%%^S.



> I'll bet my bottom dollar that the retailer would have flipped you a valve cap in an instant.


You just lost your dollar as they didn't. 



> Minor oversights are unavoidable and not worth making a scene about. This isn't about customer service. Its almost a prank. The C-Tug office must be cracking up wondering if this guy ringing about his valve cap is for real.


You forgot to mention the broken stand. And yes it is about customer service.

By the way, my tone here is Neutral.  8)


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

mate my misses works in retail and gets this all the time...the blokes at c-tug are probably saying listen to this dude and he even wants a free t-shirt,they are probably laughing at you!!!!(as thats what they do in retail behind your back).I think they look like pretty flash trolleys and probably work well and was going to purchase one,but being a more practicall dude,and thinking i could save a bit of $$$$ instead of paying $199,of to super cheap,bought a trolley for $20 and made a perfect kayak trolley...i also noticed that i never had a valve cap,and the wheel was a bit wobbly,when taking it to the car....so i took it back to the youngster at supa cheap and in a polite way i said could i just please change this for another one.....not a problem,she even brought it to me....top marks for customer satisfaction and $20 bucks later......but guess what,i lost my valve cap a short while later.....but who cares the trolly works like a dream!!!!.........makes you wonder ....thumbs up c-tug


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

This is not about a valve Cap. I actually paid $139 for my C-Tug.   Thanks Milan.

I too deal with customers every day and I treat them with respect. Not laugh at them behind their backs.Although I hope they did get a laugh. It's better to have a laugh than to get the $hit$. Easier too. 8)
The world is the way it is beacuse some people don't give a shite about the small things or keeping a customer happy. I try to do my part and help keep the bar high.

Anyway, I bought a Kayak to enjoy fishing. Don't lose sight of what is important. 

Cheers. 8)


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

these might do the trick
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/T-SMILEY-HAPPY-T ... dZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey, they are cool. Are they the ones you said you would buy me?  
But what about the broken stand?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I have decided to delete the first post of this thread due to the fact it was turning sour.

Let us never speak of it again. 8)

Hope to see you all on the water with smiles on all our faces.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice to have a differewnce of opinion for a change without anyone getting the sulks. :twisted: 
Well done Zone


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

It was tough but I feel cleansed.  All I had to do was count to 860 :lol:

What!? You mean to say not everybody was on my side? hehe :shock:


----------

